# Looking for a couple blanks



## Revs (Jan 9, 2018)

In Reno for a work class and have been told I need to do a presentation that is unrelated to work.  So, I figure I’ll do one on pen turning. Something I like to do and am kind of good at. 

My question.  Where in Reno can I get a couple slim line kits and maybe a couple exotic blanks?  Would love a cocobolo and purpleheart plus an acrylic for comparison.  If I would have had more time to prepare, I’d have brought them from home.


----------



## Revs (Jan 9, 2018)

I think I found a shop and have an answer.  Thanks.


----------



## More4dan (Jan 9, 2018)

Revs said:


> In Reno for a work class and have been told I need to do a presentation that is unrelated to work.  So, I figure I’ll do one on pen turning. Something I like to do and am kind of good at.
> 
> My question.  Where in Reno can I get a couple slim line kits and maybe a couple exotic blanks?  Would love a cocobolo and purpleheart plus an acrylic for comparison.  If I would have had more time to prepare, I’d have brought them from home.



I would be careful with the Cocobolo if you are presenting live. Some people can have a nasty allergic reaction.  A presentation that ends in a lost time accident doesn't garner brownie points at work.

Good Luck

Danny


----------

